# First time shooting a wedding...



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2014)

The clock is ticking down....2hrs away. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, since this is my 1st time shooting a wedding.

I have been asked by a co-worker to photograph his wedding. I'll be the primary photographer and more likely the only one there.

Gear I packed:
1. 5D III + 1DX + dual BR strap
2. 16-35 f4 IS, 24-70 f2.8 II, 85L II, and of course 70-200 f2.8 IS II
3. 600EX-RT(x3) + ST-E3-RT, 20plus spare AA batteries
4. Umbrella + stand

Wish me luck guys


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2014)

Break a leg my friend.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2014)

Kick it in the ass!!

Take your time, relax and try to enjoy the shoot.

Put the 24-70 and 70-200 on each camera and relax. Don't forget to set each camera to Silent Shutter mode.

Share some pics with us later and tell us your war story!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Dylan. 
Your probably well underway by the time I read your post, but just in case, good luck my friend. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 16, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Kick it in the ass!!
> 
> Take your time, relax and try to enjoy the shoot.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. I made it.... ;D
I prefer NOT to do this for living.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Kick it in the ass!!
> ...



We had no doubts about that. Well done, Dylan!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2014)

Great! Super! If the happy couple doesn't mind, post a link to the images when you get them processed.

Yes, IMHO, Weddings are possibly the most stressful of all photography. You, the "photography professional master expert" are tasked with capturing images of a lifetime for a bride who is counting on you to make the most important day of her life look beautiful and magical. No second chances and if you're like me, you really want to deliver not just for your own pride but also to provide your best for your friends/family. Hitting a home run is the ONLY option.

So BRAVO! to you for stepping into that challenge! I can't wait to see your images.

Question: How many friends/relatives came up to you and commented on how good the pictures will probably look due to you using all that expensive photography equipment? (Implying of course that with all that badass gear, there's no way the pictures won't come out spectacular.) ;D


----------



## Eldar (Nov 16, 2014)

Well done Dylan! We´er looking forward to see more. When you´ve done it once, you´ll do it again! The stress is a bit addictive


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats on a job well done!

Great job Dylan


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats! Now you have walked through fire. Everything else is a piece of cake. My son got married in May and hired a photographer so I could enjoy the moment. I shot some anyway with permission of the photographer. Could not resist! The camera was in the car during the ceremony.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2014)

Question 2: Did you have any "competition" from other shooters? You know, relatives with phones, Rebels or otherwise? And (LOL) any aggressive "videographers"?


----------



## SPL (Nov 16, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Kick it in the ass!!
> 
> Take your time, relax and try to enjoy the shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woot! Nice shot Dylan! 

I shot for a wedding reception per request of the married couple.. stressful? yes!! but I learned so much. I'll take that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

Let's me run through the couple about sharing their photos. If they ok, I'll post a link. It might take some time for me to go through these photos.

@ RustyTheGeek: I was the only one with DSLR. Others were using cell phones. They didn't running around at all. 

@ RustyTheGeek: "Question: How many friends/relatives came up to you and commented on how good the pictures will probably look due to you using all that expensive photography equipment? (Implying of course that with all that badass gear, there's no way the pictures won't come out spectacular.)" ==> I don't shoot flash often, I do have bad shots too.... ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 24, 2014)

I was contacted this weekend to do a simple wedding ceremony, and I said no because I don't do weddings. .. so I told the lady I would ask my local contacts and no one wants to do it for $200 for two-ish hours. So now I feel bad so I might say, sure, I'll do it despite my better judgement.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was contacted this weekend to do a simple wedding ceremony, and I said no because I don't do weddings. .. so I told the lady I would ask my local contacts and no one wants to do it for $200 for two-ish hours. So now I feel bad so I might say, sure, I'll do it despite my better judgement.



You'll be fine JD, make sure to bring 2nd body + flashes. I was able to shoot the wedding with just 24-70 & 70-200.

I agree with Eldar "When you´ve done it once, you´ll do it again! The stress is a bit addictive"


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was contacted this weekend to do a simple wedding ceremony, and I said no because I don't do weddings. .. so I told the lady I would ask my local contacts and no one wants to do it for $200 for two-ish hours. So now I feel bad so I might say, sure, I'll do it despite my better judgement.



Don't let anyone push you into doing something you are not comfortable with. Especially if you are friends with this lady. 

Have her contract with some other amature. That way she won't be bitchin at you when something does not turn out perfect.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 24, 2014)

I have my daughter's sl1as a backup, but other than maybe a time lapse at iso 100. I've seen enough photographers being bad and I don't want to be a part of that. Flash going of every 8 seconds. .. moving behind the alert to get the shoot. ... it all seems quite daunting because just looking at the bride and from from behind doesn't seem compelling. 

I visualize my shots in advance, and this is a tough nut to Crack. 



Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was contacted this weekend to do a simple wedding ceremony, and I said no because I don't do weddings. .. so I told the lady I would ask my local contacts and no one wants to do it for $200 for two-ish hours. So now I feel bad so I might say, sure, I'll do it despite my better judgement.
> ...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I have my daughter's sl1as a backup, but other than maybe a time lapse at iso 100. I've seen enough photographers being bad and I don't want to be a part of that. Flash going of every 8 seconds. .. moving behind the alert to get the shoot. ... it all seems quite daunting because just looking at the bride and from from behind doesn't seem compelling.
> 
> I visualize my shots in advance, and this is a tough nut to Crack.
> 
> ...



I totally agree JD. I am a bit averse to the Wedding Stress shoot. But I've been asked a few times and I've done it a few times. Visit the venue at least once several days before the event at about the same time of day. Take a friend (or the bride herself!) if possible and shoot some practice shots for evaluation. Also, make sure the venue will allow you to be in the sanctuary, etc. Some churches prohibit ANY photography in the sanctuary and others prohibit flash. Oh, and if you know a pro that would tag along and help, that might also put your mind at ease knowing there will be another set of images that might cover something you miss or can't get a good shot of.

With enough preparation, I think you'll do fine. If it helps, rent something that will help you get what you need the way you think you need to get it. I've always liked to have two bodies covering different FLs in these type of events. Once you've done your homework and the event arrives, try to relax and enjoy it. And if you're really stressed, have a quick beer (but just one!) before the shoot and loosen up.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not being bullied into anything. When I talked to the woman, she said they were considering buying a camera and having a family friend do it... and that annoys me. 

But I figured one person would step up to the plate just for some paid practice. I go and shoot sporting events for practice...

I know the cost hurts the market value of photogs, but there wasa discount photog who did my wedding, so I guess I have a good deal of empathy for their situation. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was contacted this weekend to do a simple wedding ceremony, and I said no because I don't do weddings. .. so I told the lady I would ask my local contacts and no one wants to do it for $200 for two-ish hours. So now I feel bad so I might say, sure, I'll do it despite my better judgement.
> ...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm not being bullied into anything. When I talked to the woman, she said they were considering buying a camera and having a family friend do it... and that annoys me.
> 
> But I figured one person would step up to the plate just for some paid practice. I go and shoot sporting events for practice...
> 
> ...



I think I understand your point and thought process. You hate to sit back and watch something go badly if you have it in your power to help. If you have a solid and positive relationship with the bride and she is pretty laid back, then you're a hero. If not, then I would pass. That's just me...

Keep in mind the old saying, "No good deed goes unpunished!". I tend to re-learn this lesson over and over, seems like I never learn! People who ask for favors you would assume and think would be gracious and grateful but more often than not, they are quite the opposite. It's very strange but I've witnessed or been the recipient of demanding or highly critical recipients of good will on more than one occasion. And the bigger the favor, the bigger the mess. ???


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Jd. 
I have shot weddings for friends that I knew were already spending way more than they could / should just to try to have a nice day. 
I really hate doing weddings due to the pressure to succeed, and the devastation failure would cause! 
I concur with Rusty, often "no good deed goes unpunished". 
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 25, 2014)

She found someone... so I'm off the hook. I was thinking about it as I resigned myself to doing it... and I don't think I could do a $200 job... it just doesn't seem to do justice to the event... so there would be a studio session, a ring macro thing maybe... then 800+ shots @ the event... maybe the time lapse for shits and gigs... then then the post... then giving prints and a release... well... I can't see half assing it... even if it is for a half ass amount of pay.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> She found someone... so I'm off the hook. I was thinking about it as I resigned myself to doing it... and I don't think I could do a $200 job... it just doesn't seem to do justice to the event... so there would be a studio session, a ring macro thing maybe... then 800+ shots @ the event... maybe the time lapse for shits and gigs... then then the post... then giving prints and a release... well... I can't see half assing it... even if it is for a half ass amount of pay.



I'm not sure where you're located but if you're near DFW, Texas... I want to be your friend!! 

If I was doing a favor like this for someone... I would shoot a few portraits but in a candid fashion, no fancy lights, etc. I would shoot the heck out of the event the best I could. Then I would process the images and upload them to my zenfolio site for the bride and groom to do whatever they like with. They can order prints from there, etc. That would be the end of it for me except for tweaking the images a bit extra and maybe giving them a thumb drive with the images.

I'm the worlds' worst about giving someone a ton of work for free because I'm a nice guy. But at some point I figure that free (what I normally charge) is free and if they want the full meal deal, there's only so much I can offer. And in your case, for this amount of work and its' true value, $200 is about the same as free.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > She found someone... so I'm off the hook. I was thinking about it as I resigned myself to doing it... and I don't think I could do a $200 job... it just doesn't seem to do justice to the event... so there would be a studio session, a ring macro thing maybe... then 800+ shots @ the event... maybe the time lapse for shits and gigs... then then the post... then giving prints and a release... well... I can't see half assing it... even if it is for a half ass amount of pay.
> ...



I like Dallas ...I may move there One day .Get Some Cowboys season tickets ; My daughter Marries Tony Romo's Kid...

I work for free more often than I'd like ; partly due to The wife volunteering my services .


----------



## Synkka (Nov 25, 2014)

Congratulations Dylan sounds like it went well and was a good experience, can't beat that


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

So yeah, back to *Dylan*! Hey man, you're not off the hook! We want to see how you did!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So yeah, back to *Dylan*! Hey man, you're not off the hook! We want to see how you did!



Work load is getting heavier. I'm still working the photos. Here is another one...


----------



## agierke (Nov 25, 2014)

why is the officiant wearing a graduation gown...lol. did he do a graduation earlier in the day?


----------



## Besisika (Nov 25, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks guys. I made it.... ;D
> I prefer NOT to do this for living.


Congrats on your first time.

*"I prefer NOT to do this for living."*
I am with you. I have done it few times and I do it twice or 3 times a year to fund my gear. 
In fact, I do it only for friends of friends who know what I have done before. But doing it as a main source of income is not in my agenda at all.
All 3 parts of it (the prep, the shoot and the post) cause me stress and I have never fully satisfied with what I did. I always find something I did wrong.
But it is a good practice, if you can handle the stress.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

From the images you have uploaded so far, I'm impressed. It's not easy pulling off an outdoor backlit scene like that. And the 2nd shot with the bridesmaid on the left, that gives the whole shot a great dose of color!

From what I can tell, it appears that it was a pretty informal and casual wedding. That doesn't make it any easier to shoot, maybe even harder, but I think that might help a little with the stress since there isn't as much formal 'hoopla'.

I agree that I would NOT want to make a living doing weddings but the occasional casual wedding is a nice change of pace if everyone is laid back and not divas. Plus, there's always the free food and drinks once you got 90% of the shots.


----------

